# First halter class ~help~



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never done a halter class before. It's never been my cup of tea but, I'd like to give it my best shot. I found a semi local show and I've spoken with the event coordinator about appropriate dress code and the gist of what will be expected of me. The classes for halter are pretty general they're all open, all ages, mare, stallion, gelding. I also know there will be at least one other draft horse there (clydesdale). I also know that this is a predominately western oriented show however they do allow english dress code for certain events like halter. 

I am going to start teaching my filly how to square up she's already pretty good at trotting off on command but, I want to perfect everything. I'm going to be giving her a bath probably the day before and I've gotten her used to the shop vac and have been using it on her which she really likes.

For reference she's a gypsy horse

I've never shown a horse with feather before so I have a few questions... stupid q #1: Do I use hoof polish?... #2 Do I clip a bridle path?... #3 Do I clip her face?... (she has a beard and mustache)... #4 Do I braid fleets?... #5 What type of halter would be appropriate? Could I use a halter like this its the nicest one on hand I have should I try to find something different or for a local show is it alright? (my halter is the tan version) ->









Any other tips, tricks, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I've never shown a horse with feather before so I have a few questions... stupid q #1: Do I use hoof polish?... #2 Do I clip a bridle path?... #3 Do I clip her face?... (she has a beard and mustache)... #4 Do I braid fleets?... #5 What type of halter would be appropriate? Could I use a halter like this its the nicest one on hand I have should I try to find something different or for a local show is it alright?
> 
> Any other tips, tricks, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll try to answer your questions as best as I can. I've never shown a draft but I've seen a few gypsies at some local shows around here.

1. Yes. You'd probably want to use clear hoof polish. If you don't want to i'm sure it would be ok but it adds to the finished picture.
2. Yes. You should always clip the bridle path no matter what breed you're showing. Just a couple inches for width of the halter should be fine.
3. That one i'm not sure about. I would presume so because it makes the horse look well kept. And everyone elses horse will be clipped.
4. I'm not sure what you mean by "fleets" but you could leave her mane down. Just be sure it's clean and brushed out.
5. A leather halter is preferable but that one looks like it would be nice enough for a small open show. Usually you see gypsies and draft horses shown in white show halters like this one.
https://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=155


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

_#1: Do I use hoof polish?_
Stick with clear only.

_#2 Do I clip a bridle path?_
Yes

_#3 Do I clip her face?_
Western & Saddleseat - Yes. English Huntseat & Dressage: Nose and mouth optional, under the face and throat latch, yes.

_#4 Do I braid fleets?_
*Western* - Band the mane
*English Huntseat* - Tiny jumper braids
*English Dressage* - Button braids
*Saddleseat* - Usually natural with the single braid.

_#5 What type of halter would be appropriate? Could I use a halter like this its the nicest one on hand I have._
No.

Despite being called a halter class, you may actually show in a bridle but it depends on your primary riding style and it depends on the type of show. (Breed, USDF etc.). Its if just an open or schooling show, even though its a halter class you need to select your primary discipline you horse WOULD show in, English or Western. 

If you choose *Western *you need a leather and silver blingy halter and you will wear full western show clothes except for chaps.

If you choose *English*, horses over 2 are show in a bridle. You can use reins or a newmarket lead.

Only horses *under* 2 are show in a halter, and it should be a simple leather only halter. I am a fan of National Bridles show halter: http://www.nationalbridle.com/product-p/1-0070.htm
And the based on the subset you would choose the correct brow brand:
*Halter* - Plain simple leather
*Dressage* - Leather with subtle, bling
*Saddleseat* - Bright colored patent leather or shiny vinyl.

The only exception to this is Arabians which are allowed to use the fancy breed halters.

For English you would wear:
*Huntseat* - Full English habit but "show casual" is usually acceptable (Show casual: tan breeches and a light colored polo shirt)
*Dressage* - White or khaki pants and a polo shirt that contrasts with your horse usually also white but if you're showing a grey horse Navy, Burgundy or Black is acceptable.
*Saddleseat* - Either same as dressage or Saddleseat show clothes without the coat (shadbelly/vest, shirt & pants.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks,

already clipped her and bought a nice solid black leather with brass and matching lead. 

also, got my clothes already too ;-) I'm going with my white karits (sp?) full seat with ovation leather boots and ariat victory long sleeve pink show shirt. Also, of course my helmet. Debating, on a pearl and gold stock pin but, idk maybe it's too much.


----------

